# Freebsd 12.2 amd vega and radeon driver solution with drm5



## Raffeale (Dec 16, 2020)

*freebsd 12.1 install steps*
https://forums.freebsd.org/threads/...utorial-for-beginner-update-2020-04-06.73901/
*the install steps is same with freebsd 12.1 , but you need to comment some line in follow files:


kms-drm-v5.0-fbsd12.1/linuxkpi/gplv2/include/linux/pci.h*
_just comment this function like this
function name is pci_iomap and pci_iounmap ,these function have alread move to /usr/src/sys/compat/linuxkpi , so you have to comment it and compile._

```
/*
static inline void *
pci_iomap(struct pci_dev *dev, int bar, unsigned long maxlen)
{

        panic("pci_iomap is not supported");
}

static inline void
pci_iounmap(struct pci_dev *dev, void *addr)
{
        /* NOP */
}


*/
```


*comment this file  in kms-drm-v5.0-fbsd12.1/drivers/gpu/drm/i915/i915_utils.h*
function name is list_is_first

```
/*
static inline int list_is_first(const struct list_head *list,
                                const struct list_head *head)
{
        return head->next == list;
}
*/
```


----------

